# Humping **blushes**



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff continues to hump his gal pal Maggie during their playdates. Gryff is neutered so the whole thing is rather funny. Maggie looks like she'd rather be filing her nails.

Should I discourage this? How would I discourage it? So far, Gryff hasn't done this to any other dog or person, but I wouldn't want him to think it's an okay thing to do.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is always humping Shelby, or at least tries to. She just will sit down or she turns around and bites him. It's just a dominance thing at this point. I don't stop it, because she can handle herself.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

When Izzy tries to hump Doc or vice versa, I do tell them we don't hump in this house! (sad, isn't it? LOL) Kai will hump anybody's leg if they get on the floor and we have to push her off(she's 90 lbs), but otherwise the Hav's don't do it to each other very often. I have always stopped it when I see it about to happen.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy A said:


> When Izzy tries to hump Doc or vice versa, I do tell them we don't hump in this house! (sad, isn't it? LOL) Kai will hump anybody's leg if they get on the floor and we have to push her off(she's 90 lbs), but otherwise the Hav's don't do it to each other very often. I have always stopped it when I see it about to happen.....


I have to go clean my monitor now because I just spit my morning cereal all over it. Hahahaha!

Milo is still humping Cagney every chance he gets and Cagney who is eight and has never humped anyone in her whole life has been seen humping him once or twice (or three times).ound:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Brando used to try to hump Bogart but every single time I saw him do it I put a stop to it by grabbing him and saying no. Brando no longer does it as far as I can tell.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

In Puppy K. the teacher told us to break it up so our little ones learned it wasn't appropriate play behavior. Once they learn that humping = no play time it should stop. I haven't had alot of experience here....Rufus WAS doing it in Puppy K and he did stop then. Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't allow it,and just say a quick"hey" kinda like Cesar. I know it is supposed to be a dominance thing,but I find it gross,so I don't allow it...it'll save me embarrassment in the long run when someone's here visiting.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

My Hav humps my Maltese endlessly, to the point she can't even walk across the room without him attacking her. I have to crate him just so she can get a break. He's about twice her size, so he just dominates her. How can I stop this? He doesn't listen to yelling or clapping. He's about 1.5 years old and neutered when he was a puppy.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

We've had some visitors who think that's such a fun game - supposedly it is a dominance behavior. Although MeMe's in heat now and my neutered guys were having a ball "practicing" but on the wrong end. ound: ound: ound: Luckily it was only one day that she was super "attractive" to them.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

These humping stories are always so funny! I've got a few of my own!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> These humping stories are always so funny! I've got a few of my own!


Do tell, Vicki!! :ear:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. Tito humps my arm when I am playing with him. I usually have a toy in my hand and we are playing tug or something then he grabs my arm and starts...its quite silly really. He is (hopefully) just trying to dominate the toy? Either that or my hubby has some competition now.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Another humping thread . . . I love it! I always correct Jackson around people . . . the dogs usually take care of themselves. I mean, people get fixed and still like to hump (just not visitors!) ound:



> My Hav humps my Maltese endlessly, to the point she can't even walk across the room without him attacking her. I have to crate him just so she can get a break. He's about twice her size, so he just dominates her. How can I stop this? He doesn't listen to yelling or clapping. He's about 1.5 years old and neutered when he was a puppy.


You might need to do some intensive training here. Does she show her annoyance? Most dogs will get fed up and snarl or even nip. If she lets him dominate her, you might need to take a little spray bottle, and every time he does it, mist him lightly in the face until he gets the message. I use to use that to keep my labs from continually bullying each other, especially when one got older and couldn't handle the rough play anymore.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

i hate to admit this but Emma actually began humping my right arm after she was spayed... go figure... it usally happens when weare really playing and yes it is a dominance thing. I just don't have eye contace with her and she just looks like she doesn't even know what she is doing... none theless, i am the target of her affections i guess you could say...


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Another humping thread . . . I love it! I always correct Jackson around people . . . the dogs usually take care of themselves. I mean, people get fixed and still like to hump (just not visitors!) ound:
> 
> You might need to do some intensive training here. Does she show her annoyance? Most dogs will get fed up and snarl or even nip. If she lets him dominate her, you might need to take a little spray bottle, and every time he does it, mist him lightly in the face until he gets the message. I use to use that to keep my labs from continually bullying each other, especially when one got older and couldn't handle the rough play anymore.


She usually just tries her hardest to run towards me so I will save her! My kids (age 2 & 5) even yell at my Hav, "No horsey rides, Frosty!!"  It's really sad; my malt just stays in her crate to avoid him most of the time.  I'll try the water bottle and see if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I do tell them we don't hump in this house! (sad, isn't it? LOL)


ound:ound:ound:

My kids (age 2 & 5) even yell at my Hav, "No horsey rides, Frosty!!"

ound:ound:ound:

You guys crack me up!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero started humping a large stuffed rat and I thought OMG -- he is like in the terrible 2's and too young for this. Then he started humping my leg. Well, the rat might not mind, but I do....so I use the air horn the next few times and now Cicero has decided he does not like a noisey partner. Poor rat is looking at me like he wants to borrow my air horn..lol


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't noticed Benji or Lizzie humping each other. But Benji humps other furgirls at playdates. :biggrin1:


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Being an 'only child', Zippy sometimes would hump my leg. It started when he was about 5 months old. We had him neutered at 6 months, and the humping stopped. I sure hope it doesn't start again. In the meantime, my funniest Zippy humping moments was when he would straddle the sides of his bed and hump it. Hubby saw it and wanted to redecorate our bedroom with a sleigh bed. :eyebrows:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Norah used to hump a toy teddy bear she had. We found it pretty easy to train her not to do it though. Whenever she did it we would clap loudly and say "NO" and procede to take the bear away. She now just snuggles with it. She hasn't done it since Nick came home though. She doesn't hump him either thank goodness!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry humps his "blankee", it's a soft , cushy, faux fur that comes in handy for his auto-erotic activities. He gets this happy happy look on his face, normally happens toward the end of the evening. He does try to hump my arm and I will give him a big UH UH if that goes on.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Today Tito tried to get some loving up on Lisa ... she had 'eau de MeMe' and he was quite taken. I almost died. Silly silly puppy.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Estrella - you break my heart - I thought Tito was "loving" on me. He was so adorable and now I'm crushed to learn it was only eu de MeMe he loved. LOL


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LMBO!!! Perhaps I was mistaken Lisa!! I really could not tell what was with that boy Sunday. He loves you for sure though - he has never kissed anyone like that before. I also have a picture of him kissing her if you will give me permission to post it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'd love to see the photo Estrella. It isn't often a woman my age gets "loved on" by a young man. ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------

